# Washington Regional Rainbow Gathering



## wildboy860

Northwest Gathering of the Tribes 2010 Regional Gathering will be held 
on or near the dates of August 24th through September 07, 2010. This 
small regional gathering is intended to be a healing gathering and a 
vision counsel to welcome home the 2011 Annual Rainbow Gathering. We 
invite you and yours to join us on the land and celebrate some kind 
energy.


Head north out of spokane on hwy. 2 -- follow that until you hit hwy. 211 --
make a left onto 211 -- follow 211 until you get to hwy 20 -- follow 
hwy 20 for
4 miles until you get to Flowery Trail rd -- follow flowery trail about 8 to
10 miles --

You will see a sign on the left for Colville National Forest keep going
until you get to Bartlett rd. On the lef t-- follow the dirt road and the
signs, rock carens, ect.

welcome home


----------



## Detrivore

*Washington Reigonal Rainbow Gathering*

sick, if my veggie oil conversion is done i might take some people, otherwise take the train from everett/thumb.


----------



## shwillyhaaa

*Washington Reigonal Rainbow Gathering*

bad ass... i might have found an excuse to go back to washington


----------



## BRONCO

*Washington Reigonal Rainbow Gathering*

my grandfather lives in colville! its a sweet little town. kettle falls is pretty sick too.


----------



## AlyKat

*Washington Reigonal Rainbow Gathering*

Just got into Portland a couple days ago and I am definately going! Might be thumbing it up so if you see crazy hair on the side of the road with a guitar, stop and say hi ^_^ I will see you guys there, can't wait!


----------



## Poking Victim

*Washington Reigonal Rainbow Gathering*

Hmm, this gathering was previously called off. I guess they got some water line and other necessary supplies.
I live around Northport/Colville so I guess I'll go check it out.


----------



## wildboy860

*Washington Reigonal Rainbow Gathering*

Hippies!!!!


----------



## vegetarianathan

*Washington Reigonal Rainbow Gathering*



wildboy860 said:


> Hippies!!!!


 
Punks is hippies


----------



## Poking Victim

Went and scoped it out, camped there last night. Fat Kids is there. I think there are two springs being tapped. This morning there was some drama and apparently the lady who did all the scouting and the water was threatening to pack up and leave with the water line/filters. I guess Fat Kids has their own water thing going on, though.


----------



## Shade

we will be there for sure, just did the final touches on our new van, see u guys there !


----------



## Amish

i dont think ill be able to make it i was really hoping to go D:


----------



## downhome kid stoney

i was just there, left the other day after spending about 3 weeks in the woods, no one signed a permit, the forest serivce left a notice, stating that if no one signed a permit they would come in and start citing, arresting and all that bad shit.. as i was leaving i saw 4 leos drivin in with drug dogs, and as i got my ride out i saw more rollin in and some forrest service chillin, had a wyoming vibe, so i got the hell out, if u go be careful.....


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

Hey !
New thread up re National Rainbow Gather in Washington in July 2011.
This will be the 'national' so organized.............
So come join the discussion and hope to see ya there.

Linda/Ziggy


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist

the whole cops thing doesnt sound so great. how much is the permits n shit?


----------

